# Best time to buy a car



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

With any luck at all I should have my PdS around the first of December. Is there any reason, taxes for example, to wait until after the first of the year to buy a car?
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

New the thinking is you'll save a year of depreciation. Used no reason I can think of.


----------

